
Huawei laptop 'backdoor' flaw concerns - trtobe
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47800000
======
Jonnax
Is there any more information as to what this backdoor was?

The article mentions the University of Surrey but also unnamed Microsoft
Researchers.

~~~
trtobe
Maybe this link will help: [https://www.theepochtimes.com/microsoft-finds-
backdoor-in-hu...](https://www.theepochtimes.com/microsoft-finds-backdoor-in-
huawei-laptops-that-could-give-hackers-access_2863926.html)

